# Maddox the Pittie



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

He's so cute. I can't wait to take pictures of what him and China play together.


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

He is an excellent looking dog! Good find!! :biggrin:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you. I hope the lady comes through. She hasn't called me all day...I really hope he can be our new addition. =D


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

hes adorable!! a happy looking guy!!!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

OMG! He is NICE looking! He looks like a nice boy! Good luck to all of you!!


----------

